# Anyone teach a beeswax candle making / soap making / lotion making class?



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

Just keep working at it, it will come.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I haven't taught a class per se, but have had some people come to the house to learn to make lip balm and hand salves. I will probably do a demonstration for our club in the spring.


----------

